# Opinions please



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am working on Willows look. It is hard doing her face because of the white and red. Do you like the long mustache or shorter? I thought I liked short until I did it. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She's beautiful whatever Donna but if I have to vote...I vote short. Although love her cheeky smile in the long pic. Willw just knows she's gorgeous xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hubby votes ... Short too xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Hubby votes ... Short too xx


I can't seem to make it look round. But I think I did better then what my groomer did. She made a triangle.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh that moustache area is so hard to know what to do. I like it shorter for a girlie cockapoo, but it can be difficult to get right, I think you've done a good job. What scissors did you use, I've been advised to use thinning scissors to soften a short muzzle.


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I am working on Willows look. It is hard doing her face because of the white and red. Do you like the long mustache or shorter? I thought I liked short until I did it.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


I like the short. And I think you did better than the groomer too

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I like the short one better. Makes her look younger More puppy looking! She is always cute though no matter what!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> Oh that moustache area is so hard to know what to do. I like it shorter for a girlie cockapoo, but it can be difficult to get right, I think you've done a good job. What scissors did you use, I've been advised to use thinning scissors to soften a short muzzle.


That's what I use but she has more red than white if that makes sense so it is hard to make it look right.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Facial hair on girls is the pits - I vote short


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I love her whatever... She has the most adorable face but I would go with short.. It's much more kissable! Mmmmwwwwaaaahhhhhh!!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I just love Willows colour and markings so much, she is a true beauty. To buck the trend Id go with long but guess short makes more sence


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

arlo said:


> I just love Willows colour and markings so much, she is a true beauty. To buck the trend Id go with long but guess short makes more sence


After I cut her I felt like I liked the long better too. What I0 1012would love it to make it look like Mairi's Molly. I tried to cut it they way she showed us once but Willow just has a different coat.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> After I cut her I felt like I liked the long better too. What I0 1012would love it to make it look like Mairi's Molly. I tried to cut it they way she showed us once but Willow just has a different coat.


Molly is so well groomed and a sweetie. I tend to go for hairy, I just loved wreck it ralph before his trim. I think you are really good tackling it yourself. Does Willows furr grow fast, if I had Arlo trimmed every six weeks he would be bald! It is taking a long time to grow back What ever you do with Willow one thing is sure she will always be adorable.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Donna you did a great job on Willow's mustache She looks adorable. Look how short Molly's was after her haircut Molly's face is more white on one side so it also looked longer on one side. It bugged me at first but then I got used to it! Actually I think maybe she had no mustache ha!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Donna you did a great job on Willow's mustache She looks adorable. Look how short Molly's was after her haircut Molly's face is more white on one side so it also looked longer on one side. It bugged me at first but then I got used to it! Actually I think maybe she had no mustache ha!


I like that look.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Molly looks lovely Renee I like how her ears just blend in with her muzzle x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Molly looks lovely Renee I like how her ears just blend in with her muzzle x


Ya that way if her mustache is messed up the ears make up for it


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mable is always messed up she's like a dirty Tom boy, not ladylike at all, my hunky cals her beautiful but he's just her dad, she's a scruffy minx lol x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

So Donna is Willow happy with her results?? I think short won She looks adorable and don't worry about more red on one side you really can't tell..........maybe you can cause she is your puppy but regular people on the street would think "wow what a cute little girl" that's what I think! She is a sweet puppy and that is what people will remember


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Shorter vote here, willow is just adorable, and in a couple of weeks it will have grown again anyway. You've done a brilliant job on her muzzle, the first time I did Jenna's it was an absolute disaster, my second attempt with help from Mairi was better, and the last attempt was a further improvement. School report would say 'Von tries hard, and is improving very slowly. However, considering her limited abilities with muzzles, she is unlikely to make Hairdresser of the Year' without 3 years of intensive muzzle trimming training'.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Errrr Freudian slip earlier..... It was about 2am..... That's supposed to say Hubby not Hunky... If you've seen the Poo in the Peak pictures, I think he's passed hunky and more chunky, when he saw someone's photos of Saturday he said ' you should have told me I was so fat'


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I love either look really Donna, she just has such a cute face. The muzzle hair is different on each dog I know and some you could layer back quite hard and it would just lie softly whereas others would stick out all over the place! just keep playing around and see what suits best, it does always grow anyway so you get to see short and long over time.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Errrr Freudian slip earlier..... It was about 2am..... That's supposed to say Hubby not Hunky... If you've seen the Poo in the Peak pictures, I think he's passed hunky and more chunky, when he saw someone's photos of Saturday he said ' you should have told me I was so fat'


Haha I was cracking up when I read that. I am sure he would not mind being called hunky. 
Someone asked about how fast her coat grows. Both of then grow like weeds.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> I love either look really Donna, she just has such a cute face. The muzzle hair is different on each dog I know and some you could layer back quite hard and it would just lie softly whereas others would stick out all over the place! just keep playing around and see what suits best, it does always grow anyway so you get to see short and long over time.


What I find hard is only the top layer is white and the under is red and it is not a full layer of white. If you don't do it just right you can take off too much white. Does that make sense? In pictures it looks like she has a white muzzle but she really doesn't. Jake's face is more forgiving. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Errrr Freudian slip earlier..... It was about 2am..... That's supposed to say Hubby not Hunky... If you've seen the Poo in the Peak pictures, I think he's passed hunky and more chunky, when he saw someone's photos of Saturday he said ' you should have told me I was so fat'


I noticed and thought it was really sweet!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I totally understand where you're coming from re the white and Red Donna.... Although you all know I prefer the short and round 'wind tunnel' effect...I actually prefer the first longer photo.... it gives more room for the white to be accentuated ...

Sorry if that's the wrong answer!!! 

It could be the photos though as she's really smiling in the first one which automatically draws me to it 

xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> I totally understand where you're coming from re the white and Red Donna.... Although you all know I prefer the short and round 'wind tunnel' effect...I actually prefer the first longer photo.... it gives more room for the white to be accentuated ...
> 
> Sorry if that's the wrong answer!!!
> 
> ...


Not the wrong answer at it is why I asked. I know I like the Molly look but as soon as I cut her I wasn't sure. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Errrr Freudian slip earlier..... It was about 2am..... That's supposed to say Hubby not Hunky... If you've seen the Poo in the Peak pictures, I think he's passed hunky and more chunky, when he saw someone's photos of Saturday he said ' you should have told me I was so fat'


Karen your hunky hubby was perfect and such a chivalrous gent to boot


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

dmgalley said:


> What I find hard is only the top layer is white and the under is red and it is not a full layer of white. If you don't do it just right you can take off too much white. Does that make sense? In pictures it looks like she has a white muzzle but she really doesn't. Jake's face is more forgiving.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Oh interesting, I was wondering if you cut the muzzle back too far, would it remain white or go red. 

I'm going to take some pictures of the scissor angle I was shown by a dog groomer to 'round' the muzzle. Just waiting for my son, who's on crutches to get up and hold the camera hoto: You might already do it, but its impossible for me to explain when a quick photo will show it exactly.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> Oh interesting, I was wondering if you cut the muzzle back too far, would it remain white or go red.
> 
> I'm going to take some pictures of the scissor angle I was shown by a dog groomer to 'round' the muzzle. Just waiting for my son, who's on crutches to get up and hold the camera hoto: You might already do it, but its impossible for me to explain when a quick photo will show it exactly.


Thank you so much! I don't know much. I watch video and read stuff on here. I am going to try to post some pics of the way her muzzle is. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

When I went on the dog grooming course, at Merrist Wood, I asked the lady how to soften Millie's muzzle as the blunt 'schnauzer' look didn't suit her. She showed me how to hold the scissors so they are vertical and you snip back and forth, rather than horizontal in line with the jaw.



I still do the horizontal bit, but more to get right under the jaw and trim a lot of the bulk away from under her chin.



And just for fun, this is Millie moustache when I let it grow too long recently and she did one of those 'scent/fox poo rolls' in the the long grass. Fortunately it wasn't a fox poo roll this time round, but boy did her moustache suffer ! She was rather pleased with herself


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

That is the cutest ever! Thanks for the pics good to know I was holding it right. I have been using one sided thinning shears. Here are some closer ups. She was not pleased. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh what the heck! They are beautiful every way! All of them! Lol!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Donna, ok just to be awkward I'm going to say, can you do something in-between? I prefer it longer but it looks a bit too triangle in the first picture and perhaps if you kept it longer but rounded it off more...hope that makes sense .


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> Donna, ok just to be awkward I'm going to say, can you do something in-between? I prefer it longer but it looks a bit too triangle in the first picture and perhaps if you kept it longer but rounded it off more...hope that makes sense .


Exactly my problem. I can't seem to get the round look. The white is a bit too thin. I am not giving up though. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

dmgalley said:


> Exactly my problem. I can't seem to get the round look. The white is a bit too thin. I am not giving up though.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


You'll crack it one day and get the perfect look. Then next thing you know, the furs all grown again  Darn


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Jedicrazy said:


> Donna, ok just to be awkward I'm going to say, can you do something in-between? I prefer it longer but it looks a bit too triangle in the first picture and perhaps if you kept it longer but rounded it off more...hope that makes sense .


Trust Clare to be awkward

Great tips Julie and brill photos Mable always looks like that last picture she rubs herself all the time


----------

